# Linksys WRT54GL Antennas



## MN12BIRD (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey I have a WRT54GL Router with the dual antennas but want to get bigger directional ones for it.  The problem is I'm not sure what the antenna type is on this router.  It doesn't say anywhere on the linksys website (I even read all the PDF files) nor does it say in the specs on newegg!  I don't understand why Linksys keeps this such a secret!  Most other routers tell you in the specs don't they? It's like they don't want you changing the antennas! 

I'm not familiar with this type of connector but I can say it's not the usual RP-SMA or Type N that I am used to. 

If anyone knows what they are that would be great!


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 3, 2009)

Do you really need such long range? Because with Tomato firmware on it, you can boost antennas power over 100mW. It's not legal to go past 100mW in EU, but who really cares right?
This should boost the range significantly. Try this first and if it doesn't work, try with bigger antennas.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah truthfully it's not for me it's for a customer of mine.  I sold him the router and now he wants antennas for it.  Go figure.  I did tell him about Tomato firmware but he didn't want to get into that kind of thing for whatever reason.  He also has a TP-Link router with their outdoor antenna for it so I guess he's looking for something similar.  I think he has a farmhouse with a barn in the back a few hundred feet away so I can imagine what he is trying to do.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2009)

It uses an RP-TNC connector.  Kind of hard to find antenna's for it, at least it was for me.  I ended up just getting an RP-TNC to RP-SMA adaptor.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome!  The TP-Link antennas he has are already RP-SMA so I'll look out for the same adapter you have.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2009)

MN12BIRD said:


> Awesome!  The TP-Link antennas he has are already RP-SMA so I'll look out for the same adapter you have.  Thanks for the info.



http://www.echotechwireless.com/AD_RSMAF_RTNCM_p/ad-rsmaf-rtncm.htm

That is where I got the adaptor for mine, it was the cheapest at the time, not sure if it still is.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 4, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> http://www.echotechwireless.com/AD_RSMAF_RTNCM_p/ad-rsmaf-rtncm.htm
> 
> That is where I got the adaptor for mine, it was the cheapest at the time, not sure if it still is.



http://www.suntekstore.com/RP-SMA-Female-to-RP-TNC-Male-Wireless-WiFi-RF-Adapter.html

A bit cheaper there.


----------

